# Guys I cannot make or receive calls and no data



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Nightly

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Guys I need major help, I flashed to cyanogenmod nightly this morning and it was working fine but when i got to work the 4g kept on going away until I restored my phone to a back up I had and things were good. I went to lunch and all of a sudden my 4g drops and gives me no data at all and the setting is on and lte for the verizon version

But cannot make a call or do anything. The only thing that works is wifi but i stil cant make a call or receive a call. it says you are not allowed to make a call to this number please contact customer service but it wont allow me to even check my minutes or call star 611 for customer service

What can it be,did I delete some type of important file, I cant go back to verizon with a flashed phone.

Please help


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

Really! 8 views and not one reply, help a brother out

Check your settings/about phone and see if you have a phone number and IMEI.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

Grainosand said:


> Check settings/about phone and see if you have a phone number and IMEI.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No I have no phone number and no IMEI

The receiption bar also shows a small triangle on top

Any idea what to do


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

Tell me you did your homework, researched and backed up your IMEI! 
If you didn't the I suggest downloading the triangle away app, resetting your flash counter and then just use Odin to flash back to STOCK.

You will then have to call Verizon and play dumb. They won't be able to tell you flashed anything and will send you a Replacement device.

There are ways to rewrite your IMEI but I don't think you will be successful.

If you need help getting back to stock you can PM me.

P.S You would have better luck if you posted this on the general section

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Grainosand said:


> Really! 8 views and not one reply, help a brother out
> 
> Check your settings/about phone and see if you have a phone number and IMEI.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You know bots that crawl webpages also count as views, settle down man, lol. We all have priorities than helping 20mins after someone posts.


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys I unrooted and back to stock

My phone number is listed but the IMEI shows 0

Stil cannot make or receive calls and its roaming as well even though I disabled that.

NO LTE or Data


----------



## mentatgom (Dec 15, 2011)

Start Here:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1867442

And when you ODIN back to stock, I recommend going back to VRALF2... otherwise using this code in the dialer *2767*3855# won't work. This is what has worked for me in the past... but I have never lost my IMEI, just stuck on roaming.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

This happened to me yesterday. Flashed back to stock, called VZW to "trouble shoot" (factory reset). Ended up going to Best Buy and switched the phone out. I didn't know about the IEMI back up either!


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok so I got to stock and entered the number on the dial pad to get back my call service but it is on 3g and not 4g. When I go to the data section roaming is gone and data is enabled but i dont get the icon to change data type like lte. its not even there

How can i get back LTE now


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

I am also back on 4.0.4 and when i got the phone from verizon it was on 4.1

How can I fix this


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

I lost my imei a few weeks ago. there's a guide over on xda which worked beautifully for me. follow it word for word and you should be able to get it back. it was fairly simple and didn't take very long either.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1867442

good luck!


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Grainosand said:


> You know bots that crawl webpages also count as views, settle down man, lol. We all have priorities than helping 20mins after someone posts.


Even if they were all humans, that doesn't mean they know the answer


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

NYGiants4Natic said:


> This happened to me yesterday. Flashed back to stock, called VZW to "trouble shoot" (factory reset). Ended up going to Best Buy and switched the phone out. I didn't know about the IEMI back up either!


Both of you... really? Especially Grainosand - welcome to the entitlement generation. "I broke it knowingly and willfully fully violating my warranty express or implied - now I want it replaced free because I don't want to use the tool to fix it"

Extremely irresponsible; and the reason Verizon is so hard-up on locking bootloaders. TiffG at least I understand maybe missed it; however if they have been on any of the root/ROM forums (Rootzwiki; xda; even s3forums) it is covered in detail in all of them; so I think a bit of research in order would have easily solved it and not resulted in a claim. I don't call Verizon; ever; regarding any issues, unless its something they absolutely must do like activating one of my phones on a different line and I can't do the swap online. Even then they are idiotic; can only figure out half of it, and I hang up and either 1) do the rest myself as Verizon doesn't know what they are talking about; or 2) if I can't do it myself come and ask Rootz or otherwise and get an intelligent human to help me out.


----------

